# Defecation Anxiety Linked to Functional Constipation in Children



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Defecation Anxiety Linked to Functional Constipation in ChildrenCharlene LainoOct. 15, 2003 (Baltimore) ï¿½ Children with functional constipation have significantly more anxiety related to toileting behavior than healthy children ï¿½ anxiety. This anxiety makes them more likely to continue to suffer from the problem, a prospective study suggests.Moreover, some of these children develop generalized anxiety, reported researchers from the Cleveland Clinic Foundation." http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/463002?mpid=19944


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

This is interesting. I have often wondered if having young, inexperienced parents who really were uncomfortable changing soiled diapers might communicate negative feelings about having bowel movements to babies. My intuition tells me that could be true for me. Thanks for the info. Jimmye


----------

